# Dikhololo MF for 2011



## ira g (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone paid their MF's for 2011 and deposited their week with RCI?  How is the trade power for DIK and to whom have you e-mailed your payment info? Thanks.


----------



## derb (Mar 8, 2010)

Sent my MF in last month telling them to apply it when possible.  No word yet.


----------



## derb (Mar 9, 2010)

Rcd notification today that DIK charged my CC a total of 4704 rand ($635) for my
1bedroom and 2 bedroom units.

They have not appeared in my RCI account as of yet.


----------



## jwcoleman (Mar 9, 2010)

1953 ZAR for my 1 BR.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 9, 2010)

ira g said:


> Has anyone paid their MF's for 2011 and deposited their week with RCI?  How is the trade power for DIK and to whom have you e-mailed your payment info? Thanks.



I have a 1 BR and 2 BR at Dik.  Received email today (3/9) from Theresa van Dyk, Financial Department, Dikhololo:

"The amount of R4704.00 was deducted for the 2011 Maintenance fee."

Charge to my credit on 3/3 was for about $635.

Weeks are not in my RCI account yet.


----------



## jayn (Mar 10, 2010)

*Dikhololo 1 Bedroom*

Maintenance fees 263 dollars.  Paid/Faxed 3/3/2010.  Deposit to RCI Account on 3/10/2010. Credit card charged on 3/9/2010.  


Hope this helps.


----------



## janej (Mar 10, 2010)

Last year I contacted juanita@dikhololo.co.za, but the email bounced today.  Does fax work faster than email?  What is the fax number?  Is there a form?


----------



## jancpa (Mar 11, 2010)

What is the correct email address to use today?  Thanks.


----------



## janej (Mar 11, 2010)

I received an email from fin@dikhololo.co.za with this attached form to fill out. 

Hope this helps,

Jane


----------



## jwcoleman (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine was deposited today.


----------



## KarenP (Mar 15, 2010)

Got mine today!  Dikhololo is very easy to pay and deposit as long as you have the correct e-mail!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2010)

One thing about their system, though, is that a large number of deposits at one time, as happens in March, skews the trade power unfavorably for owners.  Allowing deposits at anytime would alleviate this time.

Also, in waiting from March 1 to 9th or 10th, the rand gained about 2% on the dollar.


----------



## janej (Mar 16, 2010)

How do the 2011 weeks trade?   I got my payment confirmation.  Hopefully the deposit will show up soon.  My 2009 week was the strongest so far.  I did wait until August 2008 to request.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 17, 2010)

*Poor*

DIK 2011 trade poorly, no comparison w/ 2009 weeks. Wonder what is going on with RCI exchange and its trading power?


----------



## KarenP (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought my 2011 week traded pretty good.  I saw some nice resorts in Florida, Vegas, and Hilton Head for October break, Thanksgiving, and the week before Christmas.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 17, 2010)

I just asked RCI to convert my week at Dik to Points.

He said Dik is now a Points resort and he coudm not do it?

Does this make any sense?

TIA
Trevor


----------



## janej (Mar 18, 2010)

I checked RCI resort directory.  It did not show Dikhololo is as a point resort.  The odd thing is that I could not pull any Dik weeks using points or any of my weeks including my Dik 2011 week.  BTW, my Dik 2011 week trades ok, not super strong, but good enough for me to confirm an exchange right away.


----------



## Larry6417 (Mar 20, 2010)

Trevor said:


> I just asked RCI to convert my week at Dik to Points.
> 
> He said Dik is now a Points resort and he coudm not do it?
> 
> ...



It doesn't make any sense to me. I recently bought a 1BR and 3BR at Dikhololo, so it was to late to get a good exchange (for 2010). I placed both into the points-for-deposit program instead. That was about a month ago.


----------



## philemer (Mar 21, 2010)

Trevor said:


> I just asked RCI to convert my week at Dik to Points.
> 
> He said Dik is now a Points resort and he coudm not do it?
> 
> ...



I didn't think any SA resorts were RCI Points resorts. Call back and keep calling until you get someone who will do the PFD for you.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dikhololo - RCI Points*

Dikhololo is NOT a participating RCI Point resort. When you request Points for your Dikhololo the term is "Points for Deposit" and the charge is $26.00. Sometime a couple of years back a note was place in error when then RCI Points guides pull RCI #1999 to check. All is well. Try another guide, call the 1-877-968-7476 Points number or ask for a supervisor.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 24, 2010)

Scott Riddle said:


> Dikhololo is NOT a participating RCI Point resort. When you request Points for your Dikhololo the term is "Points for Deposit" and the charge is $26.00. Sometime a couple of years back a note was place in error when then RCI Points guides pull RCI #1999 to check. All is well. Try another guide, call the 1-877-968-7476 Points number or ask for a supervisor.



Scott, can you talk to them about changing the policy of not opening payment of levies and exchange deposits until March?  That ends up causing a large bulge in March deposits and skews supply within RCI, hurting trade power.  If members could deposit earlier, it would spread out the deposits, helping trade power.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I suspecetd the same indeed and using everyone's advice - I called in and banked teh weeks.

This is really one of the true values left for SA weeks.  Just get a points resort and at leats trade them for some real value.

Thanks all.

T

PS - I used to be fairly active on this board 5 +/- years ago - neat to still see people like Carolinian hanging here.  Old friends by extension.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 27, 2010)

Just curious to know how many RCI points one can get for a 1br and 2 br when "deposit for points? 

thanks


----------



## Larry6417 (Mar 27, 2010)

JoyC said:


> Just curious to know how many RCI points one can get for a 1br and 2 br when "deposit for points?
> 
> thanks



I have a 1BR/ 3BR. I received 29,000 points for the 1BR and 58,000 points for the 3BR. I'm not sure what the 2 BR gives for points.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Larry.  Just wonder where one can find Points information do we call RCI?


----------



## Larry6417 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Call RCI*



JoyC said:


> thanks Larry.  Just wonder where one can find Points information do we call RCI?



Apparently one has to call RCI to use PFD. I didn't see where it can be done online. You can ask the rep. how many points a 2BR is worth.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was going to pay 2011 MF but with the rand actually falling it seem over the past couple days I am going to hold off.. 


 Was nice in nov 08 when rand as 11 to one, i send in two years worth of levies.. got a statement on my 2010 levies paid last year and had a balance due of R163..

I send a notice to judy and got no return so i search here and got theresa.. She has been the one I have been dealing with so no sure the status of judy.

also the MF 2011 2 bed red flexi was listed at R2821  at exchange rate today 
of R7.32  to dollar it's 386.85 US.  man  I remember when DIK was R1330.. 
them was the days....

think i will hold off a bit to see if the exchange rate gets better.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 31, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> think i will hold off a bit to see if the exchange rate gets better.



You and me both!  But watching it every day, wanting to pre-pay just in case.


----------



## mrsmusic (Apr 30, 2010)

muranojo said:


> You and me both!  But watching it every day, wanting to pre-pay just in case.




Can you report back here when it's good to proceed? I missed March


----------



## MuranoJo (May 1, 2010)

mrsmusic said:


> Can you report back here when it's good to proceed? I missed March



You can subscribe to a daily exchange rate here:
http://www.xe.com/cus/

You can subscribe to Free daily email updates with currency rates, news headlines, and central bank interest rates. You can also subscribe to the daily Currency Market Analysis newsletter.


----------



## philemer (May 4, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> I was going to pay 2011 MF but with the rand actually falling it seem over the past couple days I am going to hold off..
> 
> 
> Was nice in nov 08 when rand as 11 to one, i send in two years worth of levies.. got a statement on my 2010 levies paid last year and had a balance due of R163..
> ...



It hasn't changed much and I don't think it will for a long time. I'm paying mine this month. Today: $1= R7.56


----------



## carl2591 (May 7, 2010)

WOW finally some movement in the Rand..

this morning XE.com sent my morning update and the rand was R7.69. not as good as the R11.00 a couple years ago.. but better than when it was at R5.00..

just check at the above site for up to the min rates.


----------



## JackieD (May 11, 2010)

I emailed the finance email address and a Chris Mokoena responded. She emailed back within 30 minutes. I am curious, she quoted ($282) which would be a conversion rate of 6.925 on her email while XE.com quotes 7.55 ($258).  Just wondering why the difference.


----------



## carl2591 (May 12, 2010)

JackieD said:


> I emailed the finance email address and a Chris Mokoena responded. She emailed back within 30 minutes. I am curious, she quoted ($282) which would be a conversion rate of 6.925 on her email while XE.com quotes 7.55 ($258).  Just wondering why the difference.



thats a great question.. one you might ask them as I was thinking the xe.com was kinda the official exchange rate.. maybe they use bank with some kinda service charge?? that a steep SC..!!!  

good to know what you find out..


----------



## JackieD (May 13, 2010)

Here's the response I received regarding the exchange.  Looks like it doesn't matter if we track exchange rates, they just put in what they want:

About the currency,we work with R7.00 but we know that it is more than R7.00 the reason being as you have mentioned to me that it fluctuates(changes now and then).When we work it out with R7.00 usually it shows that you have paid more with few rands that is why you have a favourable balance,we are aware its morethan R7.00.

 

so when if I pay today, it'll be $279 US --- not $258....


----------



## JackieD (May 24, 2010)

I paid my MF last week and although they told me it would be 7.00 Rand/$, I just looked at my CC statement and it calculated to 7.80 R.  My total (for 1953 R MF) was $250.32 + 7.50 international transaction fee.  So the conversion was better than I had hoped.


----------

